# Gettin er done



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I heard back from two PHD's at UA today. Then the new student admission lady called while I was out and told me to come tour on 4 January.  I believe I am going back to school. The ag department will never be the same.:thumb:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Going back to school - good for you (I think)........
As a_______? Student, Instructor, worker, ?????


----------



## shaycool (Sep 1, 2004)

All I could think of is...Back to School with Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't get no respect
As a student and it is FREE. Old age might be fun.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, then - as a student - good for you!
Question though - for years around here an "older" person could monitor a class at the local community college(s) for no cost unless you wanted to get "credit" for it. What they didn't say was that you still had to pay for parking, lab, and a couple of other mandatory fees. Which making taking a "free" course out of reach for us common folk.........
So do you get off scot free(????) or are there some hidden costs also????


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I will take a tour on the first week in January. I will find out then but I want ag classes so I will not be on the main campus. There are several ag stations around where I reside and I hope to get in one that is teaching on Sustainable Ag and soil.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahhh, you make me think of my MIL. Fantastic lady who got her BA from University of Wisconsin and worked in Harlow's mothering experiments. She always wanted to be a nurse, but in those days the cutoff age for enrollment in nursing school was 35. When that age went by she grieved. But then the laws changed and she went back, and in her fifties got her RN. Then she went back and got her MSW and counseled drug addicted kids. After that, in her late sixties/early seventies got her PhD in religious studies. 

We're never too old to learn, and never too old to be useful.

I hope you have as much fun doing this as she did, Big Dave. It's really a high.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well here is the update: I am registered at the university as of FRIDAY the 13TH woooo pig sooie. Yep I have to buy a book but, the instructor said it is a mostly paperless class meaning a lot of computer stuff. I have to pay for parking and my gas back and forth but I get to go to class for NOTHING. I graduated Master Gardeners in 1995 and love to grow stuff. I believe I can do computer stuff fairly well. Lot of thrilling things coming this year even if the Mayan calender quits I ain't.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> Well here is the update: I am registered at the university as of FRIDAY the 13TH woooo pig sooie. Yep I have to buy a book but, the instructor said it is a mostly paperless class meaning a lot of computer stuff. I have to pay for parking and my gas back and forth but I get to go to class for NOTHING. I graduated Master Gardeners in 1995 and love to grow stuff. I believe I can do computer stuff fairly well. Lot of thrilling things coming this year even if the Mayan calender quits I ain't.


That is awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Well don't go getting big headed and quit coming here, I enjoy reading your posts !


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wonderful!!


----------

